# Itchy paw...what to do?



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll be taking Chagall over to the vet in a few hours but wonder if anyone can suggest something to help what's ailing him...he's been licking his right front paw between the toes to the point the skin is angry red. This started about a day or so ago. His feet are shaved and he's kept very clean. His ears seem fine and he seems fine overall, just that nasty itching which has him licking one of his paws. I hope this isn't an allergy starting--I went through that with our terrier for 16 years!, but I'm bracing myself. He'll be 1 year old next week and is on FROMM food, which he just loves. He also loves playing outside on the grass, in the woods, etc. so I'm hoping this isn't going to be an environmental allergy thing! The breeder told me to try cortisone plus cream, but I want the vet to see him first. When I called this morning the vet's receptionist told me his initial thinking is he'll give Chagall a shot, which I'm thinking is a steriod. I've washed off Chagall's paw and he's got a sock on it for now. Just looking for some ideas here to make and keep him comfortable. Sorry but I am an anxious poodle mom!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What about rubbing baby powder into it, or Gold Bond? You could try calamine lotion but will have to keep it covered so he doesn't lick it. Was he just recently clipped?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Could he have picked up a sliver or thorn? My mix breed, Hannah, was picking at a foot one time and, actually, slightly lame on it as well... My daughter spread her toes apart and found a little spiney thorn between her toes. Once it came out she was fine - but she certainly didn't like it in there!! Good luck and hopefully it's something simple to fix!

ETA - Hannah also has reactions to bee/wasp stings - could he have been stung on his paw? Just a thought...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for being there!! I've been putting Gold Bond Powder on the irritation since it flared up yesterday. He was clipped 4/29 so I don't know if there's a connection there. I just put the sock on his paw today so he probably did just licked off all the powder before then. I've really looked at the paw and don't see anything in it like a splinter or anything, and the irritation is between several toes so maybe something in the grass (a weed, thorns, etc.) did get him. The vet will see him in an hour. I just have to stop him from immediately giving Chagall a shot and make him ponder what might have caused the problem first. I know he's going to think allergies! My vet is a good guy but not too chatty and usually just wants to "do his thing." Again, many thanks for caring and trying to help. You made me feel better, now I'll get Chagall to feel better!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I would say if he was clipped over a week ago and he just now started bothering the foot, it probably isn't because of that - it's gotta either be an irritation from something he stepped on, or something that isn't agreeing with him in his food. Hopefully the vet will listen to your concerns and find the actual reason so you can prevent it from happening again!! Let us know the outcome!! (((Chagall)))


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Let us know what the vet says. I think the fact that it's one paw only could mean it's something localized... a bug bite, sticker or thorn or something. Good luck!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> Let us know what the vet says. I think the fact that it's one paw only could mean it's something localized... a bug bite, sticker or thorn or something. Good luck!


Good point!! Good luck Chagall's Mom!!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, you've probably already been to the vet by now, but thought I'd put my 2 cents in here.

His licking (even for a short time) has added bacteria and/or yeast in between his toes and that's compounding the problem that caused him to start licking in the first place. It might help to soak his foot in some very strong cooled tea to sooth the irritation and then you can apply a small amount of Desitin (covered by a sock or bootie) or continue to use the powder with zinc oxide. 

I hope the vet found the CAUSE of the irritation, but never take this behavior lightly with poodles, as they can be prone to cancer of the digits, interdigital cyst's, and other toe problems.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The vet saw nothing in Chagall's paw that concerned him or made him think anything much was going on. He gave me six capsules of 25 mg. of Benadryl to try. He thinks perhaps Chagall steppped onto something or other that initally irritated his paw and he just continued to lick it. I am not wholly reassured as of yet (that's just how I am!). Now that Chagall's had one caspule of Benadryl and is wearing a sock on his "boo-boo" foot, which is covered in Gold Bond Powder, I caught him licking his other front paw! I sat and pondered what could be going on. I rotate his food, always using a forumula of Fromm dry, each time he finishes a bag. Last week I put him on Fromm's Salmon A La Vegetables, something he's had before. I scoured the ingredients and spotted no change in them. But to be safe, tomorrow I'll take him off that food and switch him back to either Fromm's Duck and Sweet Potatoes or Pork. I just so hope I am making a mountain out of a mole hill, but my "radar" is typically pretty good and I am very, very observant of my dog. Hard not to be, he's practically a cojoined twin with me! The only place I go that he doesn't is to work. It also occurs to me the dew's been heavy lately as we trot through the grass and woods each morning and maybe that spawned something? I think you're quite right, Cameo, about the initial problem being compounded by his licking. I appreciate and will follow your suggestion for the tea soak--earlier I'd read that same advice on the internet and wasn't certain whether I should try it. I will continue to watch Chagall like a doting poodle mother, oh gee!, that's just what I am! I'll also go net surfing to learn (and scare myself silly) about all toe ailments and problems poodles may suffer. I deeply appreciate your advice!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It sounds to me like an enviornmental allergy issue. Its the perfect time of year for it to start. Most dogs that have these lick their feet, and it usually starts at a couple years old.

Riley has enviornmental allergies and chews his feet in the summer/fall. He will lick huge ulcers in his feet, and chew off pieces of his pads. It gets worse every year with him. I hope Chagell doesnt have a huge issue with it!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Our GRD has the seasonal allergies. She started around that age too. She licks incessantly from spring until winter set in. We have changed her dog food to a better kind and give her fish oil too. She is doing much better since last fall and her hair has grown in in all of the spots she licked bald. She does still occasionally lick her feet now and again but doesn't make sores anymore.

I hope you find the answer to your problem soon and that it is nothing serious.
_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am sorry to hear your beautiful Riley suffers so with seasonal allergies! I am hoping against hope Chagall does not have to endure the same. I am, however, hearing that voice in my head saying, "uh-oh, this is NOT a good thing!" He's had two Benadryl between yesterday afternoon and this morning and they've made him tired, but it's too soon to see if he's getting much relief. The vet didn't say I should be treating his paw, which is wicked red beneath the toes all along the pad, topically. I have a love-hate thing with my vet sometimes. He is a minimalist when it comes to medicating, which is good, and conversing, which isn't so good. But he was a saint during our last dog's illness (came to our house, called often, etc.) and euthanasia so I stick with him. I am probably going to go for a second opinion this week just the same if things don't improve. I am still putting Gold Bond Powder on the "raw paw" and covering it with a sock at bedtime and at different intervals throughout the day to try to give it time to heal and prevent a total skin breakdown, a nightmare you clearly know all too well. What has worked for your Riley in terms of getting him comfortable? And thanks for keeping your fingers crossed for us hoping Chagall's problem doesn't mushroom into something bigger.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's heartening to hear your GRD's allergy situation has improved, spoospirit! Let's hope she can be Chagall's "role model" in that regard. I keep Chagall on a salmon oil supplement year round and I'm careful with his diet so maybe his immune system will be able to withstand the seasonal assualt. (okay, so I'm a bit of a dreamer!) I am a little beside myself because like all of us on this forum I want my poodle to have a perfect life and selfishily I miss my spunky playmate, who is Benadryl dopey right now. Thanks for sharing your experience with me and for your well wishes.


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

You can get dirt/bacteria jam under the skin were the toe nails come out of the paw. It can become very irritated and you will have the same symptoms as Chagall has "licking between the toes." That area can be cleaned.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmm, I think that's a good thought, Taxi. Since it's just happening (for now) on one paw, maybe it could be a dirt/bacteria thing? Of course this answer would be preferrble to allergies, or heaven forbid something way worse! I always wipe his paws before he comes inside, either with a shammy or aloe unscented baby wipe, or both. Do you think I should actually be washing his paws more, with a gentle shampoo, as well? I don't know whether more moisture is a good idea or not...so much to think about such a litttle paw!


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

We wipe the their feet all the time before they come in the house. We have a creek behind the house and it is tidal. At low tide they like to get bottles that are laying in the mud and it can get underneath the skin. Since this irriatation has happen to one of them before I am aware of it. When washing the mud off I make sure it is not under the skin. Also when I clip their toes, I also push the skin back to see if it is clean. You can use the same solution to clean the toes as you do for their ears. (we do our own grooming) We use "Vet Solutions" ear cleaning solution.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

VERY helpful suggestion and what brilliant idea about using the ear cleaning solution to cleanse the paws! It's got to be gentle enough. Thank a million!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

As for topically treating it, we dont advise our clients to. Putting gels/ointments on them just seems to draw the dogs attention there and they want to lick the product off. Also some products (like neosporin) can actually impeed skin healing. Fish oil is a great thing to have them on like mentioned! The omega 3s really reduce inflammation.

As for Riley, his is not a happy case. His allergies seem to get worse every year. There is really no medication we have found that gives him relief. The only thing is benadryl at a high enough dose (150-200mg 3x a day) that it really knocks him out. We have tried all the antihistamines and others. The one thing that Really gave him relief was a steroid injection! It is a bandaid fix and doesnt address the root problem. Unfortunatly with allergies you know what teh root problem is, but not much can be done. The injection really gave him relief, and at that point the risks were worth it. Unfortunatly, Riley had a bad reaction to steroids so he cant get the shots anymore. We give them to client dogs all the time without problems though, so it just depends on how bad he is. If oral meds can control it then thats great. 

Riley wears an ecollar when he is really bad to keep him from mutalating his feet. One time they all swelled up so bad, and he got major ulcers/infections between his toes. Bathing his feet often does help. Also he gets put on a certain antibiotic during the season that also seems to help. It is something we battle through as we cant find anything to help him. 
Not the most motavational story i know. I really hope Chagalls dont turn into this and can be easily controlled!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Interesting advice about avoiding topical treatments so as not to encourage a dog to lick all the more! Never thought of that, though likely my vet did and that's why he told me not to apply anything to the paw when I asked about doing so. It's as though you, bigpoodleperson, completed his thought out loud! (Got to get him to talk more. He answers direct questions with one syllable answers and doesn't volunteer much. I do believe he knows what he's doing, he just doesn't provide the narration, which I SO need!) It may be we'll up the Benadryl aftering giving the initial 25 mg. 2x's daily, I'll see what the vet says this week. You also made me feel better about getting Chagall a steriod shot, should that be deemed necessary. It saddens me to hear how your poor Riley has to be drugged up and wear the E-collar and yet still suffers! I actually find it useful to hear "worst case scenarios," such as your Riley endures. Once you contemplate the worst possiblity, whatever happens seems more manageable. You've been a wealth of information and comfort, I sure appreciate it! I do understand that allergy causes are illusive and tough to pinpoint. I will keep hope that somehow Riley can be made more comfortable. I'm going now to pick up an E-collar, just in case we need it. My plan is to try to keep Chagall so well exercised that he sleeps more and licks less so the paw can heal up. At the moment, that strategy is working and he's fast asleep, shhh!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I was wondering if thing's improved? 

Versus starting a new thread - since yours is so similar to what I am wondering about.

Suri has been bugging her foot the last few days. So I bathed them today - which I normally do every 2 weeks and we skipped last weekend. Anyway I trimmed her feet so I could see better why she was bothering it - licking terrible. It is very red, and she seems very irritated with it at some points. Before I read what BPP said (which I really rely on) hwell: I did rub cortizone on and put a sock on her foot, did the benedryl and now we will wait and see.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor Suri!! I hope her foot feels better soon. I think what you did was fine as long as she leaves it alone. Hopefully hers is just something that happended to that foot and not general allergies. With allergies they usually go for more then one foot.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you. I am sure it's similar to Chagalls - if not I will be sure to let you know different.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I would NOT use baby wipes, or mild shampoo. I would wash with (CHEAP way Dial Antibacterial hand soap, it contains Triclosan) or the other more expensive way is with a cleaner that you buy in ther FIRST AID section of the drug-store....its called HIBICLENS. its more antiseptic/antimicrobial. Basically is chlorhexidine...lots of products in the skin care aisle contain it. Look in your medicine chest for something for acne or face washing. Benedryl is the mildest antihistamine. His foot is producing histamines, so the vet gave him an ANTI histamine. Wash that paw 3-4 times a day and dry between the toes well so moisture doesn't accumulate, then aply that gold bond powder. I honestly don't feel that your FROMM food is causing it. Watch the label on any treats from a pet store...no wheat or corn in them, right?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am happy to report Chagall's itchy/chewed on paw problem is a thing of the past! (I'd better not just have jinxed him.) I'm sorry Suri's dealing with it now. Chagall must have gotten stung by something or had a real small piece of thorn or who knows what in his paw that made him start worrrying it. I am feeling so lucky it wasn't (doesn't seem to be anyway) an allergy problem. I know the agony of dealing with that--for the dog and dog owner. 

What I did was a little bit of everything; I washed his paw a few times a day with Providine Iodine, I used the cortizone plus cream and when the skin bled neosporin, I put the e-collar on him, I intermittently put a sock and boot on the paw then aired it out and I had him on Benadryl until 24 hours ago. I got good and at times conflicting advice about what to do and since I'm just the sort of person who has to do something, I may either have done something right or just have been lucky. I am so happy to be able to keep him on the Fromm food and daily Wild Salmon Oil and to see him back to his usual jaunty, healthy self! I must say that I was probably too consumed with telling him "no lick" for a while there, if he could have put that paw behind his back to stop me from inspecting it so often he would have.

I hope if you just stick with the Benedryl and cotizone and sock routine Suri will be healed in a few day and be done with it. I'll certainly keep a good thought for her. I was so impatient for my little boy to be all well, waiting 10 days for that to happen seemed like an eternity. Best of luck!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Amen to that, BBP! I think the e-collar was the best thing to do, thought I hated to do it!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update and I AM SO HAPPY for you both!! 

I got up with her at 4am this morning, she was fine it was me that wanted to console her! I am a worry wart, it just seemed so red and swollen so I gave her a bene and she went to sleep afterwards. I know I am taking all the help I can get. And yes - I wish I had a dollar for everytime I said "leave it". We cleaned it today with anti-bacterial soap and switched to gold bond hoping to dry it out......and its wrapped up now. She walks around kicking her foot like a horse. If we dont see any improvement by tomorrow morning, I will be stopping in to see the vet.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll be watching to see how Suri makes out. I too worry to the extreme so I truly understand your angst. Chagall had a blast this week end--it's been a two day party of friends with dogs over to celebrate his 1st birthday, which is tomorrow, May 17. He got so many gifts! One of which is this stinky tripe stuff that I'm so grossed out about but I'm thinking he'll love being out back on the deck chomping on it. I think back to a week and a half ago when I was ready to stick my head in the oven (it's a family joke) over my concern for his boo-boo paw. Hang in there--I hope your beautiful girl is dashing around on all four paws when I next check in!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I took Suri to the Vet yesterday. She does have some type of infection but no idea why. Maybe she stepped in something or was biten. She is on meds and flushing treatments for her foot. 

All in all she is still acting pretty average and I am already seeing here not lick so much! 

So healing we go........ I wonder if this is comman in our poos?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What good news to hear Suri is on the mend! Glad you got a proper diagnosis from the vet. Like you, I too must live with the mystery of what bothered Chagall's paw initially. I suppose poo's paws are the eighth wonder of the world--and aren't they just _the prettiest things,_ too? I wish Suri a continued good recovery. I'm so very glad your worry has been relieved! (Been there, done that myself!!)


----------

